# What's For Breakfast (Joke)



## Rumplestiltskin (Feb 25, 2005)

*A 60 year old lady in Chicago died after eating poisoned Corn Flakes.
Detectives are searching for a cereal killer.*


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Feb 25, 2005)

Ohhhhhh man............  :?  :P


----------



## wasabi (Feb 25, 2005)

I was going have cereal :roll:


----------



## keen kook (Feb 25, 2005)

Sure is a good time of year to be looking for "Frosties".....  :twisted:


----------



## Bangbang (Feb 25, 2005)

Dunkin Donuts Apple Fritters..McGriddles..and hashbrowns


----------



## Rumplestiltskin (Mar 1, 2005)

i'm sorry Bangbang, but this thread was intended as a joke. Not intended to be a serious discussion on breakfast. Maybe I should have had a different subject heading.


----------



## nicole (Mar 1, 2005)

YOu guys make me laugh


----------



## norgeskog (Mar 2, 2005)

mmmmmmm rather flaky....


----------

